# Czech/Slovak: amendment to the order



## sdcp

How would you translate this into Slovak or Czech:

please contact Mr. XY to agree any *amendment to the order and confirm possible outstanding materials
*
dohodnúť zmeny v objednávke???
potvrdiť možný nevybavený (nedodaný) materiál???

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jana337

Ano, souhlasím.  I když "outstanding materials" se mi zdá divné. Vždy jsem používala "outstanding" jenom v souvislosti s peněžními částkami, nikdy s předmětem transakce.

Jana


----------



## werrr

Bez znalosti kontextu bych *outstanding* přeložil obecně jako *zbývající* nebo *nedořešený*. 

V konkrétních případech to může znamenat: nedodaný, nevybavený (= nevyexpedovaný), nezaplacený, nesplacený, neschválený, neobjednaný, nepotvrzený, nevyrobený, ležící ladem, v oběhu...
Dost to záleží i na úhlu pohledu, jinak to může chápat výrobce, prodejce i zákazník.


----------



## sdcp

Thanks for your help!

Díki


----------

